# Who's got the "Ugliest PLow Truck" ?



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

_Ok guys, lets see some pictures here...lets all pitch in and make this post 35 pages long!_ :waving:

*Who has the ugliest plow truck that they use to service commercial accounts? * :yow!:


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

I will post a picture after I paint my purple with pink trimming. BTW is there a price awarded here for the ugliest truck or you just wondering. Cmon big money cough up some cash and lets make this real fun.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

You could take a brand new truck and sit my ugly ass at the control and it would win hands down.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Mine is!!!


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i like how the back end is sagging from the rust


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Oh i wish my uncle was still around, He had the uglest 1976 Chevrolet k20 he put his drivers in, It was the nicest NEON ORANGE!!! truck ive ever seen. Uh, it was ugly, but no one ever got in his way in the busy parking lots!!!


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Are those speakers on the front seat?


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Truck I plowed with last year a little bit. 1976 Dodge M880 (military 3/4 ton) Meyer 7.5' (that plow is for sale BTW if anyone is interested).










actually doesn't look as bad in the pics as everyone keeps telling me it was LOL... Ok maybe Repo's is uglier...


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

This one is my buddy's old plow truck. It was pretty ugly, but man, what a beast! You could hear it coming a mile away! It's an old 86 GMC with an old 8' unimount western plow.

Now he's got a 2000 GMC with a snowbear plow, pretty nice setup.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> This one is my buddy's old plow truck. It was pretty ugly, but man, what a beast! You could hear it coming a mile away! It's an old 86 GMC with an old 8' unimount western plow.
> 
> Now he's got a 2000 GMC with a snowbear plow, pretty nice setup.


That's an 86? Doesn't look like one.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i dont think its a 86 either.. looks to rounded.. if its an 80s then its a 88 or 89


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

probably is a 88 or 89, not sure, never owned a GMC, only Fords.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Andy N. said:


> Are those speakers on the front seat?


Yea...gonna put them in the newer truck.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Doesnt look like you have to worry about one of your competitors repoing that mess dude.

:waving:


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

BushHogBoy said:


> Truck I plowed with last year a little bit. 1976 Dodge M880 (military 3/4 ton) Meyer 7.5' (that plow is for sale BTW if anyone is interested)....


Aww good old oilly. May she rest in peace.

Anyways if I can find my grandfathers's 1946 willys jeep with a 1946 meyer's snow plow. Its ugly. Buts still alive and kicking every winter plowing snow.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Doesnt look like you have to worry about one of your competitors repoing that mess dude.
> 
> :waving:


Hey....all my stuff is paid for!!!


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

You guys don't know what ugly is.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

repo_man62 said:


> Hey....all my stuff is paid for!!!


I would hope!

:waving:


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> I would hope!
> 
> :waving:


That's how I got started...had my van repoed! Here's a couple more...PROGRESS!


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

One more...I BETTER WIN!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll throw my hat in the ring!! 
She is a decated lot truck, 3rd string back up lol.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

I think repo man has won this battle.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

dr.lawn21 said:


> I think repo man has won this battle.


but he'll never win the war as long as i still have THIS!! Very effective, but VERY UGLY!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

This truck is still running and plowing I don't think it will ever die.
I'm afrad to change the oil on the thing.








It has a 6 and a stick
The door would flap the right fender would wave to you but when you turn he key she starts right up.
I had to replace the starter last year since it was rotting out.

The best thing was you could tell if you were getting low on gas as the tank was right behind the seat.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow, now THATS an ugly truck. im humbled.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think you win daninline  I can't compete with that. Your in a league of your own.lol


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

mcfly89 said:


> wow, now THATS an ugly truck. im humbled.


i deeply agree with mcfly on this one, but of the other ones i cant decide which is uglier


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Ugly Truck!!!!! I Got One*

I GOT A TRUCK WHEN IT IS DONE IT WILL MAKE A LOT OF THIS payup I HOPE


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

some of those are tough to beat but i will join in just for fun!!

with this
inside shot

like many she aint pretty but it will push the snow just fine!! for sale BTW!!


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

I've been watching this tread and I just have one question for the repo man WHERE'S THE FLUSH HANDLE??? LOL Sorry guys but looking at theother trucks posted repo man wins it hands down:waving:


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

harley hauler said:


> I've been watching this tread and I just have one question for the repo man WHERE'S THE FLUSH HANDLE??? LOL Sorry guys but looking at the other trucks posted repo man wins it hands down:waving:


I gotta add this...I drove it 603 miles from where I bought it, at 80 mph (rust falling off of course...that was AFTER the left part of the exaust fell off 10 miles after I picked it up) and STILL pulled 12 mpg with the plow in the back of it.
The shocks are SOOOOOOO bad....that when I hit a bump...it bottomed out on the UPSWING! My buddy that was behind me almost couldn't control himself from all the laughter every time I hit a bump. It was a classic MIDAS commercial.
P.S. The flush handle PROBABLY fell out of the bottom of the passenger door(which I could go down the road and see the white line thru it.)


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Take a look at Scott R's in your light set up forum I think hes got my vote. All of these trucks are FUGLY and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Heres Mine*

Well i had to enter this contest heres she is guys by the way it is for sale call me or two way me 989 686-1003 or nextel 130*44*1595


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

DJ Contracting said:


> Well i had to enter this contest heres she is guys by the way it is for sale call me or two way me 989 686-1003 or nextel 130*44*1595


C'mon buddy! We don't need competition among fellow Michiganders!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I new you would like that Bob.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

May not be the ugliest, but it definetly ain't the prettiest... 
If it gets the job done, that's all I care about.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I found one in Maine.*



sawbones25 said:


> May not be the ugliest, but it definetly ain't the prettiest...
> If it gets the job done, that's all I care about.
> 
> I was looking at this for a yard plow.I am still looking.lol


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

I was looking at this for a yard plow.I am still looking.lol[/QUOTE]
You may have me beat with THAT one!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Brakes where optional on this model.*



repo_man62 said:


> I was looking at this for a yard plow.I am still looking.lol


You may have me beat with THAT one![/QUOTE]

This was a basic model,no brakes.lol


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Oshkosh, how much they want for it? Gimme some details I'm a Dodge guy if i don't want it i know people who might if it has the right drivetrain. The shortbed interests me a little bit if the bed is good or at least OK. 
Thanks
Eric


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Eric here is the information that I got*



BushHogBoy said:


> Oshkosh, how much they want for it? Gimme some details I'm a Dodge guy if i don't want it i know people who might if it has the right drivetrain. The shortbed interests me a little bit if the bed is good or at least OK.
> Thanks
> Eric


Hi, There are two trucks He wanted $500 for the older and $600 for the newer or I think $900 for the pair.
I have 2 Dodge 4 wheel drive pickups. I have been plowing my driveway with the 77 Powerwagon since 1989. This truck has a great 318 motor and the auto transmission and drivetrain is real good. The body is shot, the brakes don't work (even with some new parts, think it's the master cyliner), the wipers gave up late last season and need to be fixed. The heater works OK, but this truck (other than drivetrain and plow system) has seen better days. The plow is an older Fisher power angle unit and works fine. It is hydraulic, not electric and belt driven off the engine. It has 2 control levers, 1 for up & down, the other for left & right angle.

I picked up the 1989 Dodge this summer with the plan to transfer the plow setup from the 77 to the 89. I have since received a newer truck with plow setup so have decided to sell the 2 Dodges.If you like Dodges you'll love em.Located in Lee NH.

The 89 Power Ram has a 318 with a 4 speed transmission. This truck was a daily driver up until a few months ago. This truck runs good also and the drivetrain seems OK with exception of a noisy throw out bearing. The throw out bearing is part of the clutch assembly. It functions OK, just noisy. This truck is in much better shape than the 77 and would make a good yard plow that I expect would last for several years. Mileage on this truck says 68000, not sure if it's rolled over once or is original miles.

Attached are pictures of both. If I had more time, I would put the plow setup on the 89 and it would be good for the winter. One thing I like is they are both short wheelbase trucks which makes them great for plowing in tight areas.

Hope this helps.

Fred Laird


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here are two more you may like.*



BushHogBoy said:


> Oshkosh, how much they want for it? Gimme some details I'm a Dodge guy if i don't want it i know people who might if it has the right drivetrain. The shortbed interests me a little bit if the bed is good or at least OK.
> Thanks
> Eric


1975 Dodge D300 ton 4x4 plow needs pump, runs good. $550. 65 scout w/plow 22k orig. $600 trades lebanon, ME

Contact Information

Call 207-457-1767

1978 Dodge 1 ton w\ 9' plow, pto - 360" std., runs good, good yd. truck but needs clutch or linkage is stuck, dont know and have no time to find out $1000 or BRO North Conway, NH

Contact Information

Call 207-441-5647


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

daninline said:


> This truck is still running and plowing I don't think it will ever die.
> I'm afrad to change the oil on the thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I think  
The fun part about this truck is making things when they break since you can't buy parts that old.
I have never changed a u joint on it in 4 years but I had to make spaces to pull the blade springs tighter since it was flopping over like a dead what ever.

OH I forgot the white stuff on the bottom of the door is that spray expandable foam for houses that someone used to fill in the holes.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

daninline said:


> OH I forgot the white stuff on the bottom of the door is that spray expandable foam for houses that someone used to fill in the holes.


Hey, I used that to fill a couple holes in my truck... 
It works great actually. As long as there will be no weight on it, it should hold fine...


----------



## jweigle (Dec 22, 2004)

*big blue and rusty*

sorry its blurry 78 chevy k20 350 with the 400turbo


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Ugly Plow Truck*

Well heres my 1993 F-150, it's pretty darn ugly but it's mechanicaly sound thats what counts.


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

This sides worse


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

ooo ouchhhh..have fun with that rust


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

So.... Who won?


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

well since i did not enter the contest, i'm gunna say it's a tie between repoman and oshkosh because of the quote"I was looking at this for a yard plow.I am still looking.lol" by oshkosh and that is an ugly ugly truck, and repoman the chevy wins because the rust is to ugly to look past and there's nothing like sending a good ol' chevy out to pasture...


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

*not so fast*

My buddies truck is way uglier than all others imo. Let me take a pick and I will get back to u guys. It is classic


----------



## yellow78ford (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok, maybe this doesn't actually qualify but it WAS a plow truck and was a great donor for my 78 f150. Had a great meyer plow system on it, front grille assembly, wheels..... and that's about it lol. It sure has seen better days..... and the rest of its days certainly will not be in my driveway...... buddy trailered it home yesterday (thankfully).


----------

